# Should we move to Canada?



## Rich1409.pd (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi All,

I am an Indian citizen. I am thinking of moving to Canada along with my wife and 1 year old kid. Following are the queries that I would like to get cleared before applying in express entry.

1) My wife & I,having 9 years of exp in java. Together we are earning around 32lakhs per annum. After deducting all expenses & taxes, we are able to save 15 lakhs per annum.Can we save more in canada than what we are currently saving in india?

2) Since we have a 1 year old kid and do not want to take unnecessary risk, I plan to go first to Canada, get a job and then call my wife with kid. Please let me know how much salary a senior Java developer gets with 9 years of experience. How difficult would it be for me to find a job in Canada?

3) What would be the monthly expenses. I have researched and found out to be around 5000 CAD. Please let me know if this is the right approximation amount.




Thanks in advance


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

How much is 32lakhs and 15lakhs in Canadian dollars?

Values in lakhs is meaningless in Canada... it is not part of the Canadian counting system. 

If you want an accurate idea of things, you will have to use Canadian terminology, especially when it comes to numbers and finance.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Rich1409.pd said:


> 1) My wife & I,having 9 years of exp in java. Together we are earning around 32lakhs per annum. After deducting all expenses & taxes, we are able to save 15 lakhs per annum.Can we save more in canada than what we are currently saving in india?


Impossible to answer as there are too many variables. And as mentioned above, the figures you have given are meaningless here as 'lakh' means absolutely nothing to a Canadian.




> 2) Since we have a 1 year old kid and do not want to take unnecessary risk, I plan to go first to Canada, get a job and then call my wife with kid. Please let me know how much salary a senior Java developer gets with 9 years of experience. How difficult would it be for me to find a job in Canada?



That profession isn't likely to be in demand as there are plenty of people here with thos skills. And you cannot ask how much one would make as Canada is the second largest country int he world so salaries vary widely, not only from one region to the next but also within regions.





> 3) What would be the monthly expenses.


For what? How are we supposed to know how much you will spend?




> I have researched and found out to be around 5000 CAD.


Where the heck did you get that figure??????????


----------



## Rich1409.pd (Dec 13, 2018)

Apologies for not giving proper details.

In India, Combined Salary per annum - 60,000 CAD
Saving per annum - 29,000 CAD

By monthly expenses, i meant in terms of rent, food, kid day care, transportation, etc
The provinces we looking at are Ontario, Quebec, British Columbia


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Rich1409.pd said:


> Apologies for not giving proper details.
> 
> In India, Combined Salary per annum - 60,000 CAD
> Saving per annum - 29,000 CAD



There is no way you could save that here unless you lived an extremely frugal lifestyle.




> By monthly expenses, i meant in terms of rent, food, kid day care, transportation, etc


We know what monthly expenses are. What is in question is where the hell you got the figure of $5000 per month. 




> The provinces we looking at are Ontario, Quebec, British Columbia



Meaningless as the cost of living will vary widely from one area to the next within those provinces. The cost of living in North Bay is nothing compared to the cost of living in Toronto.


----------



## Rich1409.pd (Dec 13, 2018)

We got the approximate figure of 5000 CAD as below:
Rent : $1500
Day care : $1000
Internet/Cable : $150
Cell phone : $150
Heat/Hydro/Water : $150
Transportation (public transit - no car) : $700
Groceries : $1000
Other (clothes, insurance, travel, household, etc.) : $500
Total : $5150


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

If you have 9 years of experience, you can get a Tech Lead role and the pay should be in the range of 80 K to 100 K. This is the range most of the tech companies pay in GTA. 

If you land up in tech roles, say in Big 4 Banks or Consultancies (PwC, EY etc.,) then you can expect to get paid about 120 K. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kevinishining said:


> If you have 9 years of experience, you can get a Tech Lead role and the pay should be in the range of 80 K to 100 K. This is the range most of the tech companies pay in GTA.
> 
> If you land up in tech roles, say in Big 4 Banks or Consultancies (PwC, EY etc.,) then you can expect to get paid about 120 K.
> 
> Hope this helps.




There are literally thousands of people already in Canada with those credentials and experience - and more! Why would you think a new immigrant would walk into one of those roles when we already have thousands of people here who can do those jobs?


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

There is a good network among IT folks especially those moved from India and he should be able to establish good connects to land a job. Java is a hot skill in the market and he should be hired, assuming he is good with the technology. 

Also, most Indian companies are hiring talents in Canada to circumvent US visa restrictions and that has opened up new positions in IT. Most of these don't get advertised, but filled through referrals.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

And if there are thousands of people roaming without job, then why Canadian government is promoting PR and why so many Indians are getting that. Indians are hard working folks and would make a mark there also !!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Giri vishnu said:


> And if there are thousands of people roaming without job, then why Canadian government is promoting PR and why so many Indians are getting that. Indians are hard working folks and would make a mark there also !!


You do realize that a very significant number of immigrants come into the country but do not find jobs in their fields right? The Canadian government might promote those jobs, but that doesn't mean immigrants are getting them. The stories of Toronto taxi drivers with advanced degrees are legion.

I live here, and thus know far more about the country than you do.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Atleast Taxi Drivers are not begging, they are taking something home; no jobs is less though, I am appalled that you are sitting there and considering Taxi job as small, where the notion should be everyone is equal and no job small. If you just quoted this as an example, I will pass it..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Giri vishnu said:


> Atleast Taxi Drivers are not begging, they are taking something home; no jobs is less though, I am appalled that you are sitting there and considering Taxi job as small, where the notion should be everyone is equal and no job small. If you just quoted this as an example, I will pass it..



You might want to learn how to read before commenting. At no point did I pass judgement on taxi drivers, I merely pointed out that many immigrants do not work int he fields they are trained for and that there are many stories out there of immigrants with advanced degrees driving taxis (ie. doing a job far beneath their level of education).


----------

